

Ask HN: How do you incorporate virtualisation into your dev workflow? - benjaminwootton

I&#x27;ve always felt that I don&#x27;t take enough advantage of Virtual machines for my dev process.<p>Nice sandboxed environments, testing on different operating systems, developing locally in production like environments etc.<p>I use Vagrant and get a lot of benefits from that, and I&#x27;m interesting in integrating similar tools  into my daily workflow.<p>Interested to hear your thoughts.
======
sergiotapia
"I use Vagrant and get a lot of benefits from that" \- I'm curious about that.
What do you do specifically that benefits from Vagrant or VM's in general?
I've never had the need (or opportunity) to have to use them.

Typically if I'm building a Rails website I'm using RVM and gemsets. An
ASP.Net MVC website I'm using Windows 8 with Nuget.

So what does something like Vagrant solve?

------
k__
Mainly for testing.

But without fancy Vagrant/Chef stuff.

Just a bunch of VMs. Everyone has a mounted network directory with the test
scripts and code. Jenkins runs the scripts from every VM and this is it.

